# Live Phytoplankton for you Corals, Fish and Inverts - Saltwater. Not my add



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...Fish-and-Inverts-Saltwater-W0QQAdIdZ222284986

NOW IN 16 LOCATIONS TO CHOOSE FROM AND GROWING!

VOTED # 1 LIVE PHYTOPLANKTON PRODUCT BY AQUARIUM USERS IN THE GTA

EXPERIENCE THE BENEFITS MANY ARE SEEING IN THEIR AQUARIUMS!

WHY IS PLANKTON GENESIS PHYTOPLANKTON FLYING OFF
THE STORE SHELVES???

LIVE PHYTOPLANKTON

Check out this EXCELLENT Video
on YOU TUBE on Live Phytoplankton





Plankton Genesis is our very own finest Phytoplankton food for your Marine Aquarium. With it's extremely high nutritional value and high density count, Plankton Genesis will greatly increase the population and nutritional quality of cope pods and other zoo plankton benefiting everything in your tank from Corals, Fish, Inverts, to even the small microscopic life you cannot see.

Plankton Genesis products are the building blocks of the ocean and are highly recommended for your tank.

http://www.planktongenesis.com/List_of_Dealers.html
______________________________________________________

Do you REALLY know what you are putting in your aquarium? Lot's of time and money have been invested in your tank. Don't take the risk.......Know what you are putting in your tank!

What set's us apart from the rest? Why Plankton Genesis?

Quality Product

Our plankton products go through many stages before they are sold to the customer:

* Regular testing is performed on our cultures ranging from PH balance, density cell thickness, water testing
* We only use RO/DI water for our culture medium. Some Phyto products (mostly home based) use tap water or aquarium water

* We only use the highest quality fertilizer with the proper dosage. Again, some Phyto products use fertilizers which lack the vitamins and nutrients that phyto cells require for proper growth, as well they contain high levels of NITRATES and PHOSPHATES that cause unwanted Algae in tanks resulting in a inferior product.

* Our cultures are individually strained for any dead phyto cells with 53 Micron Filters that could pollute your tank if not consumed.

* Our cultures are periodicly re-started from scratch. It is quite common (mainly home based culturing) where a single plankton strain culture is split so many times, that the plankton cell begins to age causing cultures to crash often. An early indication is when the cultures begins to have a skim-like (bubble)effect at the top.

* Our cultures are performed in sterile clean environments virtually eliminating contamination.

* Note - A nice dark phytoplankton culture is not always a sign of a healthy high cell count. Cyanobacterial contamintaion will often make phytoplankton cultures appear much more lush. Know what you are putting in your aquarium!

* Plankton Genesis is packaged in our very own brand new custom made food grade plastic bottles available in several sizes. All our bottles are sealed with tempered evident caps ensuring freshness and virtually no risk of contamination.

* Easy Grips on sides of bottles for easy pouring

Below is a list of stores/on-line stores where you can purchase Plankton Genesis products. If you would like to see our products at a store near you, ask for it!

PICKERING
Sea King Aquatics
2051 Duberry Drive
Pickering, ON
(416) 826-4421

AJAX
Plankton Genesis
Ajax, Ontario
[email protected]

WHITBY

BWI Plumbing
1750 Harbour Street
Whitby, ON Canada
(905) 260-6149
www.bwiplumbing.com

Under The C
Whitby, ON, Canada
(905) 391-8967
www.underthec.com

OSHAWA

Frag'd It
617 Lakeview Ave.
Oshawa, ON
(289) 404- 2181
www.fragd.it

http://fragd.it/
SCARBOROUGH

Reef Aquatica
Scarborough, ON, Canada
[email protected]

North American Fish Breeder
2260 Kingston Road
Scarborough, ON M1N 1T9
(416) 267-7252
www.NorthAmericanFishBreeder.com

Downtown Toronto

Reef Maniac
Toronto, ON
1539 Dundas St. W.
(Lower Level, rear entrance)
(416) 704-7903
-Please call ahead-
www.ReefManiac.com

MARKHAM
Sea U Marine
10 Apple Creek Blvd.
Markham, ON L3R 5Z1
(905) 475-1089
www.SeaUMarine.com

Lucky Aquarium
4350 Steeles Avenue East, Box 142 Second Floor
Markham, ON L3R 9V4
(905) 477-8778
www.LuckyAquarium.com

MISSISSAUGA
Aquatic Kingdom
1810 Dundas Street East
Mississauga, ON L4X 1L8
(905) 281-1118
www.AquaticKingdom.ca

Quality Marine
789 Lakeshore Road East
Mississauga, Ontario
[email protected]

VAUGHAN 
East West Aquarium
28-9100 Jane Street
Concord, ON L4K 0A4
(905) 738-2005

LONDON

Box of Water
875 Hamilton Rd
London, Ontario
(519) 451-5554
www.theboxofwater.com

ST. MARY'S

Fadelle Marine
152 Queen Stret
St. Marys, ON
(519) 521 - 6443
www.FadelleMarine.com

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved to General Marketplace Discussion.

In the future, please use the buy/sell area only if you are looking to buy or sell something yourself! Thanks!


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

I use it all the time, good stuff


----------

